# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Njeriu ka më shumë nevojë për miq apo armiq?

## AuGuSt_

Si mendoni, duke gjykuar gjithmone ne lidhje me efektet mbi vete njeriun. Nje mik te ofron mbeshtetje ndersa armiku te lufton, konkuron pameshirshem dhe indirekt te ben me te forte, ndersa miqesia deri diku te ben ti gjesh shume gjera gati..

----------


## xfiles

Po ti si mendon?

----------


## Davius

Me ruaj Zot nga miqtë, se nga armiqtë ruhem vetë!

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Tema është interesante. 

Njeriu ka po aq armiq sa edhe miq. 


_Ps. Herën tjetër shkruaji mirë titujt._

----------


## BaBa

o leo do te vras, ty tkam armik!!


PS: ajde ktu ajde .

----------


## Arben-30

Une per vete kam nevoj per qetesi miq dhe armiqte e mi jan ne mendimet e mia 
Por me te  fort te ben nje armik .....

----------


## AuGuSt_

Njeriu ka nevoje per armiq per te pare se sa i forte eshte.!!

----------


## BaBa

> Njeriu ka nevoje per armiq per te pare se sa i forte eshte.!!




ska te fort sot august .




PS: dhe i forti eshte ai qe shikon jeten e tij,
 dhe po i ra rasti ndihmon ndonjerin nga halli qe e ka zan .

----------


## AuGuSt_

> ska te fort sot august .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: dhe i forti eshte ai qe shikon jeten e tij,
>  dhe po i ra rasti ndihmon ndonjerin nga halli qe e ka zan .


Ps : I forte ne kuptimin figurativ sa per te iluminuar

----------


## jul-linda

Une kam me shume nevoje per armiq , se vetem ata ta thone te verteten ne sy ... 

pastaj vetem nje person qe njihet , qe ka vlera dhe qe ka perparuar shume ne jete  ka  armiq ...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Arben-30

> Une kam me shume nevoje per armiq , se vetem ata ta thone te verteten ne sy ... 
> 
> pastaj vetem nje person qe njihet , qe ka vlera dhe qe ka perparuar shume ne jete  ka  armiq ...


Bravo jul-linda !!!
Mire qe doli nje goc me bote dhe me ide ne kete forum  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## THALESI

Njeriu ka nevoj me shume per armiq se po pati miq ai do ri pasiv ndersa armiqet i ka si rrezik per vehte dhe ai jep maximumin nga vehtja per ti sfiduar.

ps.vetem mendimi im mos e merni tragjike dicka eheheh

----------


## RaPSouL

Te gjithe duhet te kene me shume armiq, sepse sot nuk egzistojne MIQTE me plotkuptimin e fjales.

----------


## besa.a.best

Pajtohem me mendimin e Daviusit: *Me ruaj Zot nga miqtë, se nga armiqtë ruhem vetë!*
Vec se do te shtoja se ne bote nuk k avec te mir ka edhe te keqij te cilen shkojn ne menyr paralele, prandaj cdoher do kete armiq qe do na forcojn, do na japin si nje leksion me te mire ndersa miqet do te jen ata qe cdoher do te na perkrahin dhe do jen prane nesh ne luften kunder armiqeve.

----------


## KUSi

Njeriu duhet ta provoj veten ne cdo lemi te jetes , kshu qe duhet te kemi edhe miq edhe armiq  :shkelje syri:

----------


## jessi89

Te lumte KUSi,edhe une e ketij mendimi jam.
Armiku i mikut tim eshte miku im,kjo shprehje punon ne shume raste.

----------


## SKRAPARI

Shqiptaret s`kane miq. Te gjithe kunder te gjitheve.
Mundohuni ta doni dhe respetoni njeri-tjetrin, keshtu qe do keni shume miq. Dhe largohuni prej armiqeve se ata te sjellin vetem probleme.

----------


## HoLd*Em

Si mund te kete njeriu nevoje per armiq ? Nuk e kuptoj...Ne nje shoqeri ideale nuk do te kishe nevoje per asnje atribut direkt apo indirekt qe vijne si rrjedhoje e pasjes se armiqeve sepse pikerisht keta te fundit nuk do te ekzistonin.
Pra njeriu dhe vete shoqeria do ishin ne nje harmoni perfekte ku rendesi do ti kushtohej atributeve positive, si altruizmi, e drejta dhe e verteta absolute apo miresia ne pergjithesi.

----------


## Pse_

Shoqeri Perfekte...
Besoj se kjo shoqeri eshte nje rreth i ngushte nuk besoj te jete aq i gjere...
Armiqet ne Rini shpeshher te bejne me te fort dhe me te pregatitur per te ardhmen e miqet po te jene miq me plot kuptimin e fjales jo te jene tradhtar ateher nuk ka gje me te mir.
Por besoj se njeriu duhet sprovuar se nga Armiku apo me mire te thuhet kundershtar sepse armik nje term paksa i madh per kete gje duhet te ruhesh nga me e vogla vie deri te e madhja

----------


## mia@

Fjala armik eshte pak e rende.Nuk besoj te kem armiq,por normal qe jo te gjithe me duan.Nuk mendoj se ata qe nuk te pelqejne detyrimisht jane armiku yt.Ka shume njerez qe nuk i pelqej,por ama nuk i konsideroj armiq .Thjesht ceshtje shijesh .

----------

